
Dynamic peptide libraries for the discovery of supramolecular nanomaterials - M_Grey
http://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nnano.2016.169.html
======
rrud
...with mint frosting.

~~~
M_Grey
That's the best reference I've heard in ages, I might have to re-watch the
entire series as a result.

